# And henceforth this shall be called



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That's nice...a god wink indeed.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a nice surprise for you when you saw the sign! Definitely a god wink!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is really special, Steve! Looks like a god wink to me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can just see Tucker there in my mind...I think it's a god wink for sure!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

How special! Definitely a sign!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That brought a tear to my eye and a smile to my face.
I'll bet you felt a paw on your shoulder seeing that sign.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a nice surprise and what a beautiful area. Fiona always seems to have that wonderful smile on her face...beautiful shots!

I've got a cove over at the lake I fish named after my bridge girl Sammie...but no signs yet.

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice GOD WINK.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sure the Tuckers wont mind sharing with Tucker. I like that...your God Wink...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, a very special God wink. A beautiful peaceful place to go to reflect.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

What a very special God Wink to you Tucker!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A great wink, indeed! I don't think anyone will mind if you keep on thinking of it as named for YOUR Tucker!


----------

